# Loving the weather!!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We've been having lows in the mid-upper 50s and highs in the upper 70s!!!! Today is expected to be 78. I can hardly believe it and am totally sucking it up!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ooooh lucky! It is sooo cold outside here right now. It is snowing! Aaaaghhhhh. It has been snowing like every two days!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Rub it in why dontcha! (grumbles) LOL. It's freezing here! Literally!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It was 60 degrees late last night! The goaties are lovin' it! I think it is in the 80's here today...


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Same here, it was 49 yesterday and 74 today .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know it won't last and we'll have friggid, maybe even icy weather soon enough so I'm going to live it up for now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh lucky you, its 30 something here with freezing rain...... Although the trees look quite pretty with all the ice on them


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I know what you mean it's been in the 70's here lately but its starting to drop  The other day I caught myself laughing because I was in a tanktop and shorts in the Middle of December!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It was 61 degrees at 10 last night and now its 32!!! Just love the PA weather....snow coming Saturday into Sunday and freezing rain tomorrow! Hope to get some "warm" temps come January into February like last winter. I also think that Punxsatawny Phil needs to go in my soup pot!! He can NEVER get it right! :twisted:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Really our highs are in the mid 20's. D: I hate you....
no just kidding, I'm jealous though. Water freezes almost immediately right now.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

the other day we broke a record from over a100 years. it was 76 here. now this week we are getting alot of rain & the temp is going to keep on droping. i love it when it is warm but the poor goats & dogs don't know if they should grow a winter coat or start to shed LOL


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

We got out of school three and a half hours early today since it was snowing so bad. I've had a nice relaxing day hanging out with friends. Snow still coming down... very cold temps. The boys were NOT impressed, though. When I went out they were standing knee deep in snow with a hard layer encrusted on their heads and backs... they didn't want to go inside until they had eaten their dinner :roll: I dug my hand into their fur, right down to the skin, to check if they were wet or cold- nope! Their fuzzy undercoats are still fluffy, dry, and warm. It's supposed to keep snowing until midnight or so, and man is that snow coming down fast!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey you guys, cut it out - you are making me SOOO jealous! We have had some below zero weather already. Today it is really cold with lots of wind. We also have over a foot of snow on the ground. We also have about a 1/4 inch of ice.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Brag why don't you about all of the nice weather you are having. The weather here today is around 30 degrees and we have about 1/4 inch of ice on all the trees. The trees limbs are falling over where. I keep going out to check the goat fence. A few limbs have fallen on it and had to be removed do it wouldn't break it. We are suppose to get hit by a really bad storm on Saturday night. I will help the person who want to put Puxnastany ( Spelling?) Phil in their crock pot. I will even help you hunt the little bogger. I hate PA winters. I love all the other seasons though.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol well I done jinxed myself here - they're talking of snow and it's 38 (brrr).
Here's groundhog's philosophy - it's either 6 more weeks of winter or 6 weeks until spring.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Liz are you ready to go groundhog hunting yet? I sure am.


----------

